# What is next after clomid failure



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi All

I have had 6 months provera treatment and 6 months clomid treatment. Clomid 1st month 50mg last 5 months 100mg which has caused an ovarian cyst at 5cm, treatment had 2 stop due to this  . My doctor has referred me to the rfc. What is the next stage of treatment to expect?


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiya hails
After clomid i had OI it was similar to clomid except u inject urself daily with the drug,i was given 6 mths of that x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Cheers   will look into it now x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I was referred to the rfc at 2 courses of clomid.


----------

